# Hublot 301SX1770 - Help me please to identify authenticity



## idan_c (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello WUS,
How are you?

I Need your help, I just bought from a collector Hublot Big Bang 301SX1770, I saw his huge collection which seems very nice, some of the watches I could identify for 100% authentics but this one I`m not sure. The seller offered me full refund if I want to cancel the order. He also contacted Hublot S.A and received an email which says according to the pictures its genuine watch but the Serial number doesn`t refer to any model in their Database..

This is the email:
"" 
Dear Mr ______,

Thank you for your email.

The serial number 81____ does not refer to any model in our database.

Judging by the pictures you have sent us the model is authentic, however it has not been sold by an authorized distributor, therefore there is no cover for warranty from Hublot itself which explains why the card it came with is not stamped by a retailer. 
We cannot unfortunately give you a letter of authenticity since it was not purchased from an authorized retailer.
Thanking you in advance for your kind understanding, 

With our best regards

____________
After-Sales Customer Care

HUBLOT S.A.
....
....
....

""

As you see in the email, It seems to be authentic but somthing interrupt my idea and feels uncomfortable.. Especially after I saw that there is 95% clone of the HUB4100 movement outside.. 
Really hope you can help me, I must take decision if let him ship it to me or refund my money.. Please take a look on pictures.

BTW - This watch is 2nd hand, 1st hand bought it from unauthorized distributor then the warranty card not stamped. The 2nd buyer which I bought it from bought it on eBay on 2012 which means this model is earlier than 2012.. It sill has all boxes, card and booklet.

Here are the pictures, If someone need them in higher resolution I can send over the mail.
kz281.jpg (2064 x 1161 pixels)
sSUOD.jpg (2064 x 1161 pixels)
4Ujan.jpg (2064 x 1161 pixels)
uSGfW.jpg (2064 x 1161 pixels)
6zhN.jpg (450 x 800 pixels)
J94d.jpg (450 x 800 pixels)
6lyOB.jpg (450 x 800 pixels)
CEAJ6.jpg (450 x 800 pixels)

Really Hope you can help, Many Thanks in advance!
Idan Cohen


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hublot CS is saying the individual no. Does not match with their archives ? Yes ? I would stay away.


----------



## idan_c (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Mike,
I Agree but there is a good deal, This is collector that wants to do Trade and I will get it for really good price.
As I understood from Hublot CS, its not in their DB which means it wasn`t sold by official distributor and its not stamped on the name of the Buyer, it doesn`t mean the watch not produced by Hublot.

That`s the reason I asked based on the pictures..

Do you have experience with HUB4100 and you can confirm its a real \ fake movement? or watch..

I uploaded few more pictures of the watch itself if it may help.

t61dT.jpg (1600 x 1066 pixels)
8gGnF.jpg (1600 x 1066 pixels)
CJWAs.jpg (1600 x 1066 pixels)
zvYKS.jpg (1600 x 1066 pixels)
Gw9HT.jpg (1600 x 1066 pixels)
OG7w.jpg (1600 x 1066 pixels)
P5LwB.jpg (1600 x 1066 pixels)
tbJy3.jpg (1600 x 1066 pixels)
mLIG2.jpg (1600 x 1066 pixels)

Thanks,
Idan


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Unless this watch is a complete give away bargain I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## idan_c (Feb 19, 2009)

I called Hublot Today gave them the Serial Number
Hublot 301 811836
The one who send this email is on Vacation so they can`t tell me more details..

I canceled the deal for now unless the seller will agree for safe deal for both of us.


Thanks a lot Richerson and Mike!

Idan


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Even if the watch wasn't sold via AD channel Hublot must have records on the individual no. as such. The watch was made there and left via official distributor. There has to be a documentation.


----------



## stevok23 (Jul 14, 2014)

Have a look at this, the details are remarkably similar. Hublot BIG Bang REF 301 SX 1770 | eBay


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

It's not remarkably similar it's the same watch and same pictures

something's not right here, I wouldn't go anywhere near this watch


----------



## idan_c (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi
Its the exact watch and seller that I bought from, I canceled the Purchase then he relisted on eBay.

I suggested him that I will buy it anyway and check it locally at the Official Hublot Dist. In case its genuine I keep it and eveything is ok, in case it fake I will return for refund and I will cover both shipping costs.
He said that he need money asap to buy new watch then I prefered to cancel and he refund me.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok I'm sticking my neck out here - it's just MOP, but 

I've been looking at this watch for the past hour and I'm going with VERY high end fake - at some point the back has been removed and theres little Inconsistencies with the movement, could just be a variation but one thing that has struck me that a lot of hublot movements have better quality polishing. 

While the pictures aren't high res if you zoom in closely the print on the H above hub4100 it looks poorly done plus I'm not happy how raised some of the screws are and the fact it's had a pusher broken. 

The unknown serial number and the seller wanting a quick sale are also red flags

so in summary

KEEP CLEAR


----------



## stevok23 (Jul 14, 2014)

I would never spend that sort of cash on Ebay without it being verified by a AD or being sold by a reputable dealer. If the seller won't do it for whatever reason then i'll walk away.


----------

